# Will we need a Battery Master?



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 
The MH we have on order has a Sargent EC 325 control panel which I have never used before.
I have looked at the Sargent website to try to work out whether it does the job that the Battery Master does but I still don't know.
We had a BM fitted to our current MH when we had the Strikeback fitted and as we will be having a Strikeback fitted to the new MH I need to know if we will need the BM as well.

As there must be lots of MH's out there with this control panel fitted I am hoping that someone can offer advice.
The Sargent EC 325 looks complicated, I hope it isn't.

Thanks Chris


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Chris, it is my understanding that it charges both leisure battery's and vehicle battery automatic so no need for battery master.I could be wrong as it was 2 years since I looked at one but got offered something different which I opted for instead because it saved me a lot of spondulas :lol: 
terry


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Nope!

Eddie :wink:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've had a Battery Master on my motorhomes for many years and coupled with my roof mounted solar panel have never had a battery problem (yet).

I think the original one I had was a battery mate fitted when Eddie was at Brixham in Devon. That's going back a few years.

Don


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Last year I did have a discussion with Sargent re this.

There is provision on this charger for a solar panel to be connected and this is what Sargents advise. Then you do not need a battery master.

My dealer didn't fit the solar panel via the charger but indepentantly so I do have a battery master. I see Auto Trail are now fitting solar panels at the manufacturing stage on Frontier models and and option on other models so next time I change the mh it will be done for me.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Looks like I won't need one then.

Zulurita - Our new MH will have solar panels but why does this mean that I don't need Battery Master?

I thought the BM allowed the engine battery to be kept topped up while plugged into the mains, especially during storage periods.
Chris


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Chris according to the instructions it keeps both leisure and van battery topped up and also you can wire up the solar panels see below
terry
http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC325_User_Instructions.pdf


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Chris,

The battery master monitors your vehicle battery and if the voltage drops below a threshold it uses the leisure battery to charge it up. If the leisure battery is being charged (by solar panel / hook up / generator) then both batteries remain fully charged indefinitely (otherwise it just takes longer for the vehicle battery to go flat). 

If your control panel allows your solar panels to charge the vehicle battery as well as the leisure battery then clearly you don't need the battery master. 

mike


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Chris, sorry for the delay in getting back to you, you are correct that the EC325 system does indeed look after both batteries, and also uses a built in solar regulator to direct charge to both vehicle and the leisure batteries.
If you need any further information then please either use the website or give our technical team a call on 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Did anyone read the 2nd post on this thread? :lol: 


Guess not! :wink:


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

As the battery master is a free gift when you have a strikeback fitted (ordering via outdoorbits) - you may as well have one - just dont have it fitted.

someone would buy it off you on these forums - or maybe you could get a bit of discount off the alarm & not have the battery master.


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Have I missed something here :?: :?

Shirley the BM is of use when you are _not_ on EHU. It maintains the engine battery within 0.5v of the leisure battery and so can utilise the capacity of the leisure battery when the van is standing idle and not on EHU


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

*Did anyone read the 2nd post on this thread? *

Yes Eddie I did and I thank you very much for your advice.

Regards Chris
Patchworkqueen


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Waggy said:


> Have I missed something here :?: :?
> 
> Shirley the BM is of use when you are _not_ on EHU. It maintains the engine battery within 0.5v of the leisure battery and so can utilise the capacity of the leisure battery when the van is standing idle and not on EHU


ok...I'm going to say it - who's Shirley?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> Did anyone read the 2nd post on this thread? :lol:
> 
> Guess not! :wink:


_*Did anyone read the THIRD post on this thread? :lol:

Guess not! *_:wink:


----------

